# Winter splits with Hawaiian queens in California



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't help you but I'm curious as well.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I would think it would be like any other time of the year here in Cali, especially now that we've had some rain to end the long dry summer and fall. My bees are building up and bringing supplies in all day, every day.


----------



## BEESERIOUS (Feb 25, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

dynemd said:


> I would think it would be like any other time of the year here in Cali,


+1
Your winter is our spring?

I prefer 4 frame cut down splits in the spring, for me they require less tending, less feed, less robbing, no queen issues...


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Well, southern cal is a little different then nor cal.... if your bees are brooding up already though, 3 frame splits just like any other time of the year I would assume.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

do you need them to make a frame average in the almonds?


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes, 8 frame average


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I haven't done it personally but I know it's done, primarily on eucalyptus. In my mind it can be difficult to do successfully without a little natural pollen and/or nectar to "grease the skids".


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Here in late December through January there's a solid eucalyptus flow. Also plenty of pollen from mustard and oxalis.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I did 20 on 10/21 that are on a light eucalyptus suburban flower flow. The ones from healthy bees are fine, the ones from virused up colonies not so good.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

If weather and bee populations permited Ive made 8 frame splits a week before pollination with great results. This was in Northern Cali.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow, I've never made splits that big before with mated queens. I'll give it a shot this January. I'm guessing the queens were coming from Hawaii a week before Almonds?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Happened to overwinter bunch of tiny nucs. We caged the queens and taped the holes for longer release. Make sure to have the cage between two frames of brood and feed the split till bloom. Bees dont find much where I'm at in Red Bluff. Might be able to do 5 frame splits where your at.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

make them as strong as you need them--but i will tell you this-if your bees are strong enough to split
we have had great results shaking quenles packages-or bulk bees in what ever form--if you add 3:lbs
to two frames of brood--this will give you a 5-6 frames bees and brood within two cycles of brood---this
is a great way to bulster up small colonies before first frost--just add bees in colder temps and there is 
no problem with queen mortality or acceptance of fresh bees to the colony---
I will say this --it is vital to add bees that are reared from previous brood cycles that are energized and
infused with a high protein supplement-these bees are going to cary the load as long lived winter bees and
to feed high protein bee milk from supercharged hypogernal glands to emerging brood---
I shook bees on thanksgiving week and will shake again at new-years--these hives are resources for me
started feeding high quality sub first of october -shaking two pounds from most -at two rounds--10-15
frame average at almonds from bees that where shook--6-8 from splits and increase--there are many other
techniques--this is some i have learned from the best ---:thumbsup: and yes i feed nutrabee--like the man
said things are rosey--- RDY-B


----------



## Thedwall (Jul 9, 2016)

I've made 5 frame splits in mid-January then added a couple frames of brood and bees in late January and they looked as good as everything else at inspection time. Didn't have enough brood to make them real big to start with. This is near Phoenix, Arizona.


----------

